# New from WV



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome AD!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome! You found a great place to gain information and have questions answered.


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

I am a newcomer as well, and live in Fairmont at the moment. Soon moving near Parsons. Glad to see some mountaineers on here.


----------

